# AddOn für Firefox



## Ralle (14 April 2007)

Wenn ihr den FireFox-Browser benutzt, dann schaut euch das mal an:

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/2207

Damit kann man Links in einem Extra-Vorschaufenster öffnen, auch beim Lesen im Forum supernützlich, finde ich.


----------



## zotos (14 April 2007)

Ich habs nun getested aber sooo.. nützlich finde ich es nicht. Spart zwar Mausklicks aber sonst sehe ich da keinen Vorteil.


----------

